
Ask HN: A good Google Adsense alternative? - E765
I have been working on a website for a few months and it has picked up in traffic. I applied for Google Adsense but they declined me because of the coronavirus (and apparently they are denying everyone). Are there any good alternatives?
======
mtmail
Related "Ask HN: Google Adsense Alternative?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21397274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21397274)
from 5 months earlier

~~~
E765
Thank you!

